# cherche le code de science direct



## سييرين (21 يونيو 2008)

bonjour,
je cherche le code de science direct
qui peut m'aider:80:


----------



## رضاحح (21 يونيو 2008)

je peut pas vous donné le code mais si il y a un article je peut le téléchargé pour vous


----------



## سييرين (24 يونيو 2008)

donne le moi SVP,je prépare mon doctorat et je n'ai besoin et merci beacoup réda


----------



## رضاحح (24 يونيو 2008)

salut ,sérine j'ai l'accsé directe dans notre école j'e le connais pas mais tu peut cherché tés articles et donné les a moi pour les téléchargé (nom de journal, , domaine..) , et je l'envoi pour vous 
ce se que je peut faire pour vous....


----------



## سييرين (1 يوليو 2008)

merci réda,si vous pouvez me télécharger les articles sur les nanociomposites a base d'argile 
merci beaucoup


----------



## رضاحح (3 يوليو 2008)

salut désolé sérine mais j'ai pas trouvé ,il faut donner les mots clé en anglais vous savais que ya pas des articles en français. c'est simple tu peut chercher vous même et me donne les références des articles
par exemple journal......chemical engineering science
le recherche c'est gratuit dans scence directe


----------



## سييرين (5 يوليو 2008)

bonjour réda,vous mettez clay et polymer vous allez trouver,merci beaucoup


----------



## رضاحح (6 يوليو 2008)

salam
comme je vous dit l'autre,tu doit chercher vous même,j'ai trouvé 826 article c'est beaucoup ,en va fini l'année faite vit et l'école va fermer 
http://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...serid=10&md5=262553a110afbcbe1b210ab5b4301c65


----------



## kaiss (6 يوليو 2008)

لسلام عليكم
pour le sciencedirect
user name: *chercheurinsat*
pass word: *technologie*
Bon courage


----------



## رضاحح (6 يوليو 2008)

apparament wild blad et min l'insat ?kaiss


----------



## سييرين (7 يوليو 2008)

merci beaucoup kaias,rabi ya3tik matatmna,je n'ai besoin vraiment baraka allahou fik,merci merci merci mille fois


----------



## kaiss (7 يوليو 2008)

Oui weld blad mais mouch mel issat
na3mell fi these en genie chimique à l'ENI Gabes


----------



## رضاحح (7 يوليو 2008)

lol fi l'ENIG kif isiba mana3rfikch ini min l'ENIG wa na3mal géni chimique ,ya 5ouya marhba bik wa nitsawrik these m3a bin brahim


----------



## رضاحح (7 يوليو 2008)

et vous sérine tunisienne aussi?


----------



## صباحفخري (10 أغسطس 2008)

استطعت استخدام الاسم chercheurinsat مع كلمة السر technologie لبضعة أيام، واليوم 10 - 08- 2008 لا أستطيع الدخول بهذا الاسم ثانية. يبدو أنه قد تم إلغاؤه... هل من اسم آخر.
مع الشكر الجزيل لكم جميعاً....merci beaucoup!


----------



## الكيميائي الباحث (10 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم

نعم لقد تاكدت من ذلك بنفسي الاسم والباسورد للأسف لايعمل

نرجو المساعدة سريعا


----------



## عسولى (12 أغسطس 2008)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## قحطان العابدي (20 أغسطس 2008)

أخي اكريم قيس
شكرا لك على هذا المجهود العظيمز هل يمكنك الحصول على اليوزرنيم والباسوورد الخاصين بالساينس دايركت لأن الباسوورد الحالي لايعمل لأنني بحاجة ماسة للكثير من البحوث من هذا الموقع لإكمال بحثي.وأرجو أن يكون بالسرعة الممكنة
ولك الشكر والتقدير


----------



## kaiss (24 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم
في الوقت الحالي لا أملك 
Mot de pass et user name de sciencedirect
ساحاول مدكم بهما في اول فرصةإنشاء الله
و اتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## العنيد الاول (24 أغسطس 2008)

*direct science*

غالبا يتم تغير الباسورد كل فتره


----------



## ramizo (23 يناير 2009)

salem alikom je cherche le co*de du jou*rnal de phy*sique svp


----------



## اسماعيل21 (25 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
pour science direct
user name; recherchefshst
passe ward:documentation
بالتوفيق


----------



## samiroc (14 يونيو 2009)

*code sciencederict*

bonjour j'ai trouvé ce site qui contient des codes des journaux scientifique;sciencederict et ebsco;ieee...........et des these www.doooda.tk


----------



## mghebib (15 يونيو 2009)

merci beaucoup , et que dieu te protege


----------



## chafik (24 يونيو 2009)

samiroc قال:


> bonjour j'ai trouvé ce site qui contient des codes des journaux scientifique;sciencederict et ebsco;ieee...........et des these www.doooda.tk


*merci mon frère , très bon travail *


----------



## وضاحة (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شباب انتم تفهمون هذه اللغة ونحن لا نفهمها على الاقل لنسعى سويا لنجيب على اسئلتكم ونستفيد معكم ارجو ان تتحدثو باللغتين الانجليزية او العربية 
هذا التعليق لتعم الفائدة فقط
وشكرا


----------



## sabeur (26 يونيو 2009)

je vois que l'ENIG 7adhra eb kouwa fil arab-eng
ana zada encien de l'ENIG


----------



## mjidait (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

svp ,si vs ppouvez me procurer de doc consernant la voiture electrique et hybride surtout la traction ert merci


----------

